#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  [MF] Sanierung und Ausbau von Daechern: GrundlagenWerkstoffeAusfuehrung (German Ed)

## Poisoner

*Sanierung und Ausbau von Daechern: Grundlagen  Werkstoffe  Ausfuehrung (German Edition)*








```
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




			<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
```


Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Description:*
Die fachgerechte Sanierung eines maroden Daches geh&#246;rt zu den dringlichsten und wichtigsten Ma&#223;nahmen bei der Erhaltung und Instandsetzung von Geb&#228;uden. Beginnend mit einer Einfhrung ber die historische Entwicklung, den Grundlagen der Dachanforderungen und den relevanten Vorschriften in der Sanierung, werden im 2. Teil des Buches Dachsanierungsarbeiten mit unterschiedlichen Werkstoffen (Ziegel, Schiefer, Metall...) und Abdichtungsarten anschaulich beschrieben. Ausfhrlich wird auch das Thema Flachdachsanierung beleuchtet. Ein gro&#223;es Kapitel besch&#228;ftigt sich mit den verschiedenen W&#228;rmed&#228;mm-Ma&#223;nahmenSee More: [MF] Sanierung und Ausbau von Daechern: GrundlagenWerkstoffeAusfuehrung (German Ed)

----------

